# Yenkin-Majestic Diamond Hard



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a customer that has contacted me about painting furniture with Diamond Hard. After reading the specifics and speaking with BM store manager and reading an article quoting the VP of Majestic I turn to you guys that may have actually worked with the product. Specs say prime, rep and VP of Majestic say no prime. Rep says it's a new age acrylic replacing enamels, adheres to anything, scuff & clean. Am I reading the info correctly in that it only comes in gloss?
TIA
Sage


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I would prime it. Can't hurt, right?



sage said:


> Specs say prime, rep and VP of Majestic say no prime.


You could be guaranteed that I would call him out on that. Ask why the specs say it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Not familiar with the product, but I usually go with the specs. They are there for a reason. If somebody else tells you otherwise, I too would call them out on it wanting some answers on why the specs tell differently.

In the end... If there is a failure of some sort, I want my ass protected by the paper, not some he said she said. :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Depending on what you are painting, it main function fine as a self priming coating, but it may also have significant amounts of bleed through as well. I would always take self priming claims cautiously.


----------



## ddoran1000 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Dan the painter*

I have used diamond hard for years and I can tell you that no primer will out stick this stuff you can paint ceramic tile with this stuff and it wont peal. DON'T USE A PRIMER. it is self priming that means it has a better addheasion factor than any primer. if you use a primer than you weaken the bond.
Dan the painter


----------

